# New to DIY since lockdown. Would love your recommended dessert recipes.



## GarethB (6/8/20)

I've got an account on ELR, flavourstash etc. Still new to DIY so my flavour stash isn't that big. I will however expand if I see a recipe worth trying. 
However, I've noticed a lot of recipes are from like 2015/2016. Thought I'd post here seeing as we are all familiar with the same juices (being in SA). 

Do you guys have any dessert recipes that are original, inspired by a local juice or something you've found. 

Side question: Has anyone ever come close to the flavour profile of Joose-eliqs Nutty Crunch Cookie?

Thanks in advance for your replies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (6/8/20)

hi, have a look here perhaps

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-dessert-candy-recipes.t26446/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (6/8/20)

and

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-bakery-recipes.t26650/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## GarethB (6/8/20)

Thank you for this. Greatly appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

